# Cruise Ship Adrift for Nine Hours



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

The Caribbean Princess has made its way to Belfast Port after nine hours adrift in the Irish Sea.The 290-meter (950-foot) ship had 3,306 passengers and 1,158 crew on board when it suffered engine failure 25 miles southeast of Dublin on the Wicklow coast on Wednesday. It was en route from Cobh in Cork to Dublin.The Irish Coast Guard’s Marine Rescue Co-ordination Centre monitored the incident and sent a tug and a helicopter to the scene.Princess Cruises quashed terrorism rumors saying it was “never considered to be anything other than a technical glitch.”All on board are safe. and Princess Cruises says that the ship did not blackout completely, as air conditioning, lighting, galleys and toilets continued to function.Technical experts ashore worked with the captain and chief engineer, and the ship was underway again just before 5pm on Wednesday. 
Caribbean Princess was on day three of a 12 day cruise which departed Southampton, England, on July 31.


----------



## septiclecky (Mar 11, 2009)

Geoff Gower said:


> The Caribbean Princess has made its way to Belfast Port after nine hours adrift in the Irish Sea.The 290-meter (950-foot) ship had 3,306 passengers and 1,158 crew on board when it suffered engine failure 25 miles southeast of Dublin on the Wicklow coast on Wednesday. It was en route from Cobh in Cork to Dublin.The Irish Coast Guard’s Marine Rescue Co-ordination Centre monitored the incident and sent a tug and a helicopter to the scene.Princess Cruises quashed terrorism rumors saying it was “never considered to be anything other than a technical glitch.”All on board are safe. and Princess Cruises says that the ship did not blackout completely, as air conditioning, lighting, galleys and toilets continued to function.Technical experts ashore worked with the captain and chief engineer, and the ship was underway again just before 5pm on Wednesday.
> Caribbean Princess was on day three of a 12 day cruise which departed Southampton, England, on July 31.


It was in Liverpool yesterday


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

No reports of this in the local press or local shipping movements, AIS data gave her location at the time as off Cobh steaming to Dublin.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

She is alongside at Belfast at the moment.

http://www.princess.com/webcam/caribbean_bridge.jpg?


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

*And another one*

More than 500 evacuated in ship fire near Puerto Rico. Looks like the usual diesel fuel line breaking and spraying onto the DG exhaust manifold

Apparently fought the blaze for two hours without success.


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

LouisB said:


> *And another one*
> 
> More than 500 evacuated in ship fire near Puerto Rico. Looks like the usual diesel fuel line breaking and spraying onto the DG exhaust manifold
> 
> ...


For that one see also: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery//showphoto.php?photo=932602


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Pompeyfan said:


> She is alongside at Belfast at the moment.
> 
> http://www.princess.com/webcam/caribbean_bridge.jpg?


Routine call due to depart at 18:00 for Liverpool I believe.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Tmac

She departed for Greenock, where she is alongside today. See live link above. I use these links in Cruises & Cruising here on SN for ship and port webcams.


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

*shake down*



Geoff Gower said:


> The Caribbean Princess has made its way to Belfast Port after nine hours adrift in the Irish Sea.The 290-meter (950-foot) ship had 3,306 passengers and 1,158 crew on board when it suffered engine failure 25 miles southeast of Dublin on the Wicklow coast on Wednesday. It was en route from Cobh in Cork to Dublin.The Irish Coast Guard’s Marine Rescue Co-ordination Centre monitored the incident and sent a tug and a helicopter to the scene.Princess Cruises quashed terrorism rumors saying it was “never considered to be anything other than a technical glitch.”All on board are safe. and Princess Cruises says that the ship did not blackout completely, as air conditioning, lighting, galleys and toilets continued to function.Technical experts ashore worked with the captain and chief engineer, and the ship was underway again just before 5pm on Wednesday.
> .


(Hippy)[=P]

Was this an after drydock voyage, after basin trials etc, or was this the shake down to prove all in working order. Who got the money back amongst the passengers, or was this a case of'' buyer beware''?
Caribbean Princess was on day three of a 12 day cruise which departed Southampton, England, on July 31(Frogger)(Jester)


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, I am so pleased to hear that "the toilets continued to function".
The sight of four and a half thousand people 'going about their business' would not have been pretty.


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

I bet they got some use when the engines stopped!


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

As Tmac commented, it seemed to be kept very quiet at the time it happened. I live on the Wicklow coast and didn't hear anything about it until several days later.

Brian


----------

